# Stop lurking, start posting!



## lady of the dark (Mar 10, 2008)

We must have lurkers like crazy here, and I want to say to them: stop lurking and start posting! Just say a little something in this topic, once your over the threshold maybe it is not so scary to post as you think  It took me about half a year before I finally dared to post something! But once I posted there a whole new world opened up to me. Who dares to take the first step?


----------



## orinoco (Mar 10, 2008)

but sometimes it is fun to lurk in the shadows 



lady of the dark said:


> We must have lurkers like crazy here, and I want to say to them: stop lurking and start posting! Just say a little something in this topic, once your over the threshold maybe it is not so scary to post as you think  It took me about half a year before I finally dared to post something! But once I posted there a whole new world opened up to me. Who dares to take the first step?


----------



## topher38 (Mar 10, 2008)

orinoco said:


> but sometimes it is fun to lurk in the shadows


Big dudes Lurking in shadows... has all the makings of a box office hit... or a cheap porno.. take your pick...


----------



## lady of the dark (Mar 10, 2008)

topher38 said:


> Big dudes Lurking in shadows... has all the makings of a box office hit... or a cheap porno.. take your pick...




I;ll go for the cheap porno!


----------



## orinoco (Mar 10, 2008)

i was thinking more of a B-movie, cult film in atmospheric black and white, but if people wanna go with a cheap porno then i am not above going with the masses 



topher38 said:


> Big dudes Lurking in shadows... has all the makings of a box office hit... or a cheap porno.. take your pick...


----------



## lady of the dark (Mar 10, 2008)

orinoco said:


> i was thinking more of a B-movie, cult film in atmospheric black and white, but if people wanna go with a cheap porno then i am not above going with the masses



as long as it features a lot of big bellies I'm in!


----------



## orinoco (Mar 10, 2008)

what a strange board this is! out there in the scary real world u would expect this comment from a guy but on here it is lecherous women all the way :smitten:



lady of the dark said:


> I;ll go for the cheap porno!


----------



## lady of the dark (Mar 10, 2008)

orinoco said:


> what a strange board this is! out there in the scary real world u would expect this comment from a guy but on here it is lecherous women all the way :smitten:




Someone posted the link to a great porno movie here yesterday. Sadly it got removed. It made me realize I like porn!


----------



## lady of the dark (Mar 10, 2008)

I still have the link, so if somebody wants it, just pm me!


----------



## topher38 (Mar 10, 2008)

lady of the dark said:


> I;ll go for the cheap porno!



BTW I wasn't trying to hijack your thread.. so Grrr grrrrr lurkers come out and say Hello to the gang.. B-movie also good.. Cult classic


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Mar 10, 2008)

B Movie...cheap Porno...doesn't matter I'd watch it!


----------



## orinoco (Mar 10, 2008)

i thought everybody liked a bit of porno sometimes, as long as things are happening that push buttons in the watcher's brain 



lady of the dark said:


> Someone posted the link to a great porno movie here yesterday. Sadly it got removed. It made me realize I like porn!


----------



## topher38 (Mar 10, 2008)

BLUEeyedBanshee said:


> B Movie...cheap Porno...doesn't matter I'd watch it!


I think as a big man I would enjoy "acting in the porno better" but wouldn't say no to B-movie stardom....


----------



## WingFA (Mar 10, 2008)

I'll pass......


----------



## lady of the dark (Mar 10, 2008)

WingFA said:


> I'll pass......



Like pass for the porn?


----------



## orinoco (Mar 10, 2008)

wouldn't we all  alas FFAs don't seem to wanna do the commercial porno :eat2:


topher38 said:


> I think as a big man I would enjoy "acting in the porno better" but wouldn't say no to B-movie stardom....


----------



## orinoco (Mar 10, 2008)

i thought it was pass the ketchup.....mmmmmmmmmmm ketchup :eat2:



lady of the dark said:


> Like pass for the porn?


----------



## SnapDragon (Mar 10, 2008)

lady of the dark said:


> Someone posted the link to a great porno movie here yesterday. Sadly it got removed. It made me realize I like porn!



I saw the porn too. I didn't reckon it'd be around for long. I don't generally 'get' porn, but I must admit that one made more sense.

-SnapDragon.


----------



## Smite (Mar 10, 2008)

Yeah I was...looking for it last night for some...research...



Still amazed by that right hand.


----------



## ~da rev~ (Mar 10, 2008)

Wait, porn?! Where was I!!?


----------



## lady of the dark (Mar 10, 2008)

if you want the link just pm me


----------



## Hawksmoor (Mar 10, 2008)

lady of the dark said:


> We must have lurkers like crazy here, and I want to say to them: stop lurking and start posting! Just say a little something in this topic, once your over the threshold maybe it is not so scary to post as you think  It took me about half a year before I finally dared to post something! But once I posted there a whole new world opened up to me. Who dares to take the first step?



Guilty as charged. I've been registered for almost three years and have a whopping 16 posts (17 now, go me). I think for me that part of my trepidation is due to my years and years of previous experiences with messageboards and forums. I have often found that they suck away time like a black hole, and that ultimately the return on that investment is minimal or even non-existent. That's not to say that things wouldn't be different if I started posting here voluminously, but I just don't see it happening. As such the occasional post intermingled with a lot of lurking will have to suffice.


----------



## Scott (Mar 10, 2008)

lady of the dark said:


> We must have lurkers like crazy here, and I want to say to them: stop lurking and start posting! Just say a little something in this topic, once your over the threshold maybe it is not so scary to post as you think  It took me about half a year before I finally dared to post something! But once I posted there a whole new world opened up to me. Who dares to take the first step?



I'll admit it, it's only because Aukje urged me to stop lurking and start posting that I finally started contributing to the board. And it's been a lot of fun so far -- everyone has been really nice and welcoming. So I wholeheartedly agree! Thanks, Aukje!


----------



## aduronia (Mar 10, 2008)

it's hard to come out of the shadows.
and everyone is SO nice and that makes things much easier, but...it's hard to stay out. interacting with people makes things real - and the move from things being in your head to things being real is a big one.

if anyone follows that, i give you two points and a cookie.


----------



## Love.Metal (Mar 11, 2008)

aduronia said:


> it's hard to come out of the shadows.
> and everyone is SO nice and that makes things much easier, but...it's hard to stay out. interacting with people makes things real - and the move from things being in your head to things being real is a big one.
> 
> if anyone follows that, i give you two points and a cookie.



Haha, I totally get it.
Sometimes I still can't believe that I'm so "out and about" with my preferences. It takes awhile to realize that you can have conversations about it without getting weird looks. But sometimes I still catch myself posting something, and think, did I just put that ONLINE??? *hi mom!!* 

At least here you can be open and comfortable 

Come out and stay out!! I'd love to see more of your awesome-ness around.

[[Oh, and as far as cookies, I'm a fan of oatmeal-raisen. Just sayin']]


----------



## ktilda (Mar 11, 2008)

Well, hi! I usually lurk but I figured I'd post here before I got the chance to convince myself not to. I'm pretty shy.  The mini-convo about porn got me thinking: is there (good) porn out there featuring big guys? If talking about it is against the rules, I apologize but like... we don't have to be specific here. I'm just curious. I've never really watched any porn before (what I did see completely turned me off) and I'm just starting to wonder what I might be missing out on! I am, as a sidenote, already a fan of yummy youtube belly clips. Not exactly porn but... erm. Haha!


----------



## Kazak (Mar 11, 2008)

i would post more but i dont really have much to say.


----------



## Kazak (Mar 11, 2008)

lady of the dark said:


> if you want the link just pm me


ehhh... how you pm?


----------



## topher38 (Mar 11, 2008)

ktilda said:


> Well, hi! I usually lurk but I figured I'd post here before I got the chance to convince myself not to. I'm pretty shy.  The mini-convo about porn got me thinking: is there (good) porn out there featuring big guys? If talking about it is against the rules, I apologize but like... we don't have to be specific here. I'm just curious. I've never really watched any porn before (what I did see completely turned me off) and I'm just starting to wonder what I might be missing out on! I am, as a sidenote, already a fan of yummy youtube belly clips. Not exactly porn but... erm. Haha!


well my dear as the song says "the internet is for porn"


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Mar 11, 2008)

aw do i have to post?


----------



## orinoco (Mar 11, 2008)

yes, everyone in the world has to post something random here 



LarryTheShiveringChipmunk said:


> aw do i have to post?


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Mar 11, 2008)

Post post post...

wooden post?


----------



## Rojodi (Mar 11, 2008)

BLUEeyedBanshee said:


> B Movie...cheap Porno...doesn't matter I'd watch it!



Ooooo I can write one of those:wubu:


----------



## orinoco (Mar 11, 2008)

*cocks leg against the wooden post*



BLUEeyedBanshee said:


> Post post post...
> 
> wooden post?


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Mar 11, 2008)

Is you getting cocky now?


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Mar 11, 2008)

Rojodi said:


> Ooooo I can write one of those:wubu:



Do it Roj.....DO IT!!!



I'd watch.



Just sayin'


----------



## lady of the dark (Mar 11, 2008)

LarryTheShiveringChipmunk said:


> aw do i have to post?



yes


----------



## Happenstance (Mar 11, 2008)

Whee. I exist.

I suffer from a chronic condition often misdiagnosed as a loss for words, when in point of fact I simply have a great deal of thoughts and only deem a small percentage of them as worth expressing.


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Mar 11, 2008)

*posts all over*

*cleans up after self*

sorry bout dat


----------



## aduronia (Mar 11, 2008)

ktilda said:


> Well, hi! I usually lurk but I figured I'd post here before I got the chance to convince myself not to. I'm pretty shy.  The mini-convo about porn got me thinking: is there (good) porn out there featuring big guys? If talking about it is against the rules, I apologize but like... we don't have to be specific here. I'm just curious. I've never really watched any porn before (what I did see completely turned me off) and I'm just starting to wonder what I might be missing out on! I am, as a sidenote, already a fan of yummy youtube belly clips. Not exactly porn but... erm. Haha!



i have found precisely one good one. it's somewhere on myfreepaysite - when i run into it again i'll pm you and tell you where to find it!


----------



## topher38 (Mar 12, 2008)

Good lord I hi-jacked this thread and turned it in to porn talk.. but I guess the Lurkers like porn.. so it gets them out in the open  so they can be tagged and released...


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Mar 12, 2008)

Shhhh...don't let 'em know they're being tagged!!! 

porn talk is always a good thing. lol


----------



## topher38 (Mar 12, 2008)

BLUEeyedBanshee said:


> Shhhh...don't let 'em know they're being tagged!!!
> 
> porn talk is always a good thing. lol



My kind of girl.......:blush:


----------



## lady of the dark (Mar 12, 2008)

come on lurkers! You won't be tagged! Really!


----------



## Rojodi (Mar 12, 2008)

lady of the dark said:


> come on lurkers! You won't be tagged! Really!



I'm not lurking. I'm just trying to write some good porn stories


----------



## Tubbyduck (Mar 12, 2008)

I'm just the silent type. I like to post from time to time. All this talk of pornos, nothing beats the real thing.


----------



## snowyskies (Mar 31, 2008)

since all the cool kids are doing it...

Hi everyone!!
i've been lurking around here for a while and decided it was time to introduce myself. I'm still a little uncomfortable putting myself out there like this but everyone seems so nice here that i decided to give it a try.


----------



## topher38 (Apr 1, 2008)

snowyskies said:


> since all the cool kids are doing it...
> 
> Hi everyone!!
> i've been lurking around here for a while and decided it was time to introduce myself. I'm still a little uncomfortable putting myself out there like this but everyone seems so nice here that i decided to give it a try.



Well Hello Nurse.... Glad to have you on the forums looking forward to hearing from more of you dark shadow lurkers.....
Quote the Raven Nevermore


----------



## charlieversion2 (Apr 1, 2008)

Ahhhh, Another beantown local, Welcome to the boards!


----------



## Nerdzilla (Apr 1, 2008)

I mainly lurk due to two salient points...

- I don't like starting threads
- I don't like posting pictures of me (as I can't be bothered to take any!)


----------



## Buffetbelly (Apr 1, 2008)

I'm actually a frustrated exhibitionist --I need a photographer. :batting:


----------



## Asrai (Apr 1, 2008)

I think I've posted at least once recently, trying to work up enough courage to post pictures at the moment. :blush:


----------



## Ninja_Panda (Apr 1, 2008)

So yeah, here's my post...how's everyone doing.


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Apr 1, 2008)

Doing awesome here!  I love the de-lurking!


----------



## Ninja_Panda (Apr 1, 2008)

well that is great to know. how was your easter, banshee?


----------



## yorrick brown (Apr 1, 2008)

not lurking! just really busy w/ life!


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Apr 1, 2008)

Easter was great...and yours?


----------



## Big Ben SC (Apr 2, 2008)

How many posts do I have? I guess I have to post to see.

**EDIT** 24 in almost 3 years. I guess that's close to lurker status.


----------



## Ninja_Panda (Apr 2, 2008)

BLUEeyedBanshee said:


> Easter was great...and yours?


great, if you enjoy hanging out with sadists all day


----------



## Rojodi (Apr 2, 2008)

Still trying to write porn stories, but I haven't received any good pictures lately


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Apr 2, 2008)

Ninja_Panda said:


> great, if you enjoy hanging out with sadists all day



Sounds like a blast.


----------



## lady of the dark (Apr 2, 2008)

your family in law? Ninja Panda?


----------



## Ninja_Panda (Apr 2, 2008)

in-laws, hahaha. no just regular, always on my ass about something, family.


----------



## ParliamentofOwls (Apr 2, 2008)

I don't really feel like a lurker, considering I just don't come here very often. That might change though.


----------

